# I don't know what to get!!



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

I have room for 2 more plants in my tiny little growing area and I have no idea what to get. I've boiled it down to this tiny list.

Paph Haynaldianum alba 
Paph (philippinense x hirsutissimum) 
Paph Iantha Stage (sukhakulii x rothschildianum) 
Phrag Lindenii
Phrag warscewiczianum

I'm really not sure about the Phrags because I don't have any and I don't know how to take care of them! And I'm really sketchy about their watering buying distilled water and lugging it home would be a pain. Also I want to put them in S/H for ease and convenience but I don't know how they'll fare. I don't want to buy a 50-70 dollar plant as an initial experiment and end up loosing it. But oh I so want a Phrag!

Any suggestions, ideas or thoughts would be great


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 11, 2006)

Marco said:


> I have room for 2 more plants in my tiny little growing area and I have no idea what to get. I've boiled it down to this tiny list.
> 
> Paph Haynaldianum alba
> Paph (philippinense x hirsutissimum)
> ...



Aside from Ray, I've never heard good things from people who tried the long petaled Phrags in s/h. Basal rot, ahoy!

Iantha Stage all the way!


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

My vote is for the Phrags, they are alot more tolerant than you think.


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Ugh...one of you is going to make me try one of my long petaled species in S/H aren't you? oke:

Hard to say what to choose Marco, other than the Phrags, I like Iantha Stage best from those Paph. options.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ugh...one of you is going to make me try one of my long petaled species in S/H aren't you?



It does sound like an experiment just 'dying' to be tried out Heather oke:

Out of the list above, I also go for Paph Iantha Stage as first choice. The plant's aren't huge (compared to parent Rothy that is) but the flowers are!

Second choice and could even surpass first if I ever see a photo.. Paph philippinense x hirsutissimum... I am imagining a richly coloured multiflowering plant... ie rich dark pinks on long petals with a beautiful striped dorsal with a base of hirsutissimum colour... (I'm not this vivid really, I just got my inspiration from Orchideen website of Paph Jim Binks  which is a haynaldianum x hirsutissimum cross)


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ugh...one of you is going to make me try one of my long petaled species in S/H aren't you? oke:
> 
> Hard to say what to choose Marco, other than the Phrags, I like Iantha Stage best from those Paph. options.



Just dont try it on the one your saving for me


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

bwester said:


> Just dont try it on the one your saving for me



(Note to self, remove Blake's plant from that vase and abort water culture experiment ....)

Hehe, just kidding you. Actually, no guarantees but I am pretty darn sure we're gonna see a sheath emerging on your plant in a few days/week.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 11, 2006)

I personally would buy a minicatt (I really hate those) before sticking a long-petalled phrag into s/h. yeah I know some people do it successfully but not that many as far as I've heard.

I think all those paphs are suitable for s/h culture. I am very partial to Iantha Stage; it's one of my favorite primaries.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 11, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have had some luck with long petalled things (hybrids, all), in a semi-semi-hydroponic potting method. What is that? Diatomite (medium) straight, in a standard clay or plastic pot with holes in the bottom. For other phrags I use diatomite (medium or small, depending on the plant) in more 'traditional' S/H pots. Diatomite holds something like 100% of its weight in water (you can hear it hiss as dry product sucks up water, weird...). So there is a bit of humidity at the roots at all times, but not soggy wet.

All long petal phrags would really rather be treated like standard cattleyas, in my experience.

Amazing how semihydro has become 'traditional'. Guess it must work.

Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with Rob. I had almost all my Phrags in S/H Prime Agra with S/H pots. This Spring, I repotted them, and found that the hybrids with a long-petalled parent had a lot of root rot. Even some of the non-long hybrids didn't do so well after 3 years in the same pot. So now most of my plants are in either straight diatomite in S/H pots, or a diatomite/coconut husk/pearlite/charcoal mix, and they seem to be doing better. Lots have new growth already.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2006)

Get the phrag!!! I was resistent for a long time agianst phrags because they sounded so finnicky, but actually, I have found them to be pretty easy. They groq quickly and the flowers look so different from paphs. And, if you only have one phrag, buying the distilled water isn't as much pain as you think it is. It's when you get more than that, but then, if you get more than five or six, maybe it would be time to invest in a r/o system (something I'm trying to convince my BF that we need; he's not buying it.)


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Get the phrag!!! I was resistent for a long time agianst phrags because they sounded so finnicky, but actually, I have found them to be pretty easy. They groq quickly and the flowers look so different from paphs. And, if you only have one phrag, buying the distilled water isn't as much pain as you think it is. It's when you get more than that, but then, if you get more than five or six, maybe it would be time to invest in a r/o system (something I'm trying to convince my BF that we need; he's not buying it.)



Tell him youre going on a diet and want to stay sexy for him and that there's to much salt in the water. So you need an RO system


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you should get phrags too. I resisted getting them initially, since it was another genera to get into, but they have been so easy to grow that I think they are worth getting more of...

If you spend any money at all on bottled water (drinking or plants), then getting an RO unit is easy to rationalize. Just look at how much money you spend on bottled water, and you will quickly see how an RO unit will save you money. Which ultimately means more money to spend on plants...


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2006)

See, this is the problem. We get water delivered from Arrowhead every three weeks, and it's spring water, so that's already pretty expensive. We could forgo the delivery, except we just spent money on a nice water cooler/heater thing. Hot tea in a matter of a minute! I think I am beginning to sway him though, because I make him carry the water home. We live in a neighborhood where parking usually takes half an hour to an hour, so we normally have to park blocks away. And we live on a hill with very steep inclines.:evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 12, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> See, this is the problem. We get water delivered from Arrowhead every three weeks, and it's spring water, so that's already pretty expensive. We could forgo the delivery, except we just spent money on a nice water cooler/heater thing. Hot tea in a matter of a minute! I think I am beginning to sway him though, because I make him carry the water home. We live in a neighborhood where parking usually takes half an hour to an hour, so we normally have to park blocks away. And we live on a hill with very steep inclines.:evil:


 


Women are so good at this type of "convincing."


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2006)

There are a couple of other options. Have your tap water tested. Unless it's high in sodium, it should be OK for Phrags, especially if you flush the pots periodically with distilled or rain water.
Option 2: collect rain water. I have a rain barrel under my eavestrough, and in the winter I place a heater in it, the kind farmers use for horse/cattle tanks. Works very well.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

The problem with rainwater is that you have to let it rain a bit before you start collecting. The rain acts as a giant air filter for the first 30 minutes or so and you get everything that was in the air in your water. It might not be so bad where you live, but in farm country, it makes for bad orchid water.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Rob/Slipperfan/blake - Thanks for the info on the medium for Phrags and ways of collecting water. It's definately going to come in handy. I really have no idea where to start with them.

Tien - I think one of these for your boyfriend would be a very wise investment!

:rollhappy: 








phrag said:


> Women are so good at this type of "convincing."



John - Women are evil they love to abuse men. Fortunately, sometimes I love getting abused by them.  

Marcus - that whole other genera thing is also another big one =\. 

I'm torn I do want the iantha stage and phil x hirsut. Oh so badly. Seriously though i'm thinking maybe I can squeeze 3 plants in. Then i'd get 2 paphs and a phrag. 

Anyway, I'm going to decide this sunday on the paphs and phrags. Paydays on the 15th so I need a couple of days for my check to clear oke:.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2006)

bwester said:


> The problem with rainwater is that you have to let it rain a bit before you start collecting. The rain acts as a giant air filter for the first 30 minutes or so and you get everything that was in the air in your water. It might not be so bad where you live, but in farm country, it makes for bad orchid water.



Hmmm -- I'm pretty much in farm country, and I don't have a problem collecting rain water. In the summer, it can get a bit slimy/nasty in the barrel, but a little bleach (less than 1%) or a product called GreenShield seems to keep the water pretty clean.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Tien - you watch out - you start with rain and then you get mosquitoes and then you get fish to eat the mosquitoes and then...well come winter, you need to bring the fish inside...

Now, I have fish!  
I love my fish though. (thanks yet again, Lien!) 

What is it with us orchid growers anyway? 
I always wonder if it is just a coincidence that we are all type A.  
Someone should really do their PhD on us!


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> Tien - you watch out - you start with rain and then you get mosquitoes and then you get fish to eat the mosquitoes and then...well come winter, you need to bring the fish inside...
> 
> Now, I have fish!
> I love my fish though. (thanks yet again, Lien!)
> ...



What kind a fish?? Got any pictures?


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Ha, yes, that was an interesting experiment. The fish turned into pets pretty darn fast. 

I have Endler's livebearers, which I'm proud to say are "pure" from the original group found in Venezuela in 1971. 

And yes, I do keep a database on them as well. 



(no I don't, I'm kidding) 
No pics on this computer. Maybe I can take some new ones soon.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

What did you use the fish for???


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

They ate any mosquito larvae in the rainbarrel, and provided fertilizer for the plants.  
Now they are just pets though.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> They ate any mosquito larvae in the rainbarrel, and provided fertilizer for the plants.
> Now they are just pets though.



Cool, that is definately a two for one. No better fertilizer than fish poop. oke:


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

I grew up in a household fanatical about fish. We had a three hundred gallon tank with this really big, long arrowana (not Australian or the silver, but gorgeous), and I remember having to clean it. I don't know what happened or how it happened but I heard a loud crash and the tank broke and all the water started to flood our living room. I was maybe 15, 16, and had no idea what was going on. There, on the carpet, flopped the fish that my parents had spent so much money and time on raising it. I did what I could and quickly filled the tub with warm water and threw the fish in. Luckily it survived. The next week my parents sold it. Since then, I have never wanted a fish again.


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

Marco! 
What's the decision??


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

I got this Bllra Tahoma glacier about two months ago when I first started. I had a big over watering problem and this tahoma glacier was my signal plant that I was doing something wrong. So this bllra basically has no roots and has been sitting in an s/h pot. I guess i was hoping to rescue the plant by trying to put it in s/h.

But, I just took a look at it again today to check resevoir levels. And it's looking mighty shriveled. I actually can't wait for it to bite the dust now. I guess it'll be a good thing if it survives. But if it doesn't :clap: I'll have more room for paphs! oke:

Heather - I email Paul and Mary.  I've decided on the (philippinense x hirsutissimum) and one of their roth species seedlings, hopefully they still have some left. Im also planning to get a haynadianum alba and wallisii from peach state and perhaps a platyphyllum seedling. But i heard they can grow huge. (the platyphyllum) So need to do some research on it before making a final decision. I also found a little diamond somewhere, a paph landmark. I'm waiting on their reply. If the landmark is still available I wont be ordering the plants from peach state.


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

oh boy...you're sunk! :rollhappy:

(that's great!) :evil:


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> oh boy...you're sunk! :rollhappy:
> 
> (that's great!) :evil:



Heather I've been looking at my tiny grow area. I got rid of one of my big noid phal and gave it to my girlfriends mom. Now I'm giving her my Tillandsia Cyanea. I'm thinking about getting rid of the the 2 vanda seedlings I bought in the little sacks. I don't even know why in the world I bought vanda seedlings. I need more room. I'm going to have a big growing problem!!!oke: I need to make some shelves.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok...ok I couldn't make up my mind. I just ended up going on another shopping spree and completely pass my initial 3 plant maximum. I couldn't help myself. :sob: Man this hobby is way to addicting.

I emailed Paul at Ratcliffe and ended up getting

-Landmark (glaucophyllum 'Sweet' x sanderianum) [didnt know he had these glad he did i've been searching for it all over!]
-(philippinense x hirsutissimum)
-rothschildianum ('Trinity' AM/RHS x 'Sabah') (a seedling, decided to brave one)

-Iantha stage (i was staring at the picture on the website and it just keep on saying "i'm yellow, you've been lookin for yellow flowers remember" over and over again, dont know if they have any left though i never verified hope they do) 
-temptation (how fitting to be the last one thats free, free that is if they still have any iantha stages left)

After I placed the order I spent 2 hours today moving things around on my grow table to maximize the space. Where there's a will there's. oke:


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 17, 2006)

nice haul! is that avatar the infamous 'starscream'?


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 17, 2006)

That must be some new-fangled Starscream.
This is the old school one...


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> nice haul! is that avatar the infamous 'starscream'?



Jason/Marcus - It is starscream. I have him sitting on my desk as we speak, just the new G-1 reissues though =\. The g1 reissues are still metal but their not the same as the originals on the star scream the wings don't push in all the way in jet form and the missles are longer. I love the new drawings though  . They have so much character in them. I got the picture from here

http://www.tfarchive.com/comics/covers/index.php?dir=Dreamwave&gal=G1+Volume+1

and heres a link to the pic where i cropped my avatar from

http://www.tfarchive.com/comics/covers/Dreamwave/G1%20Volume%201/G1%20v1-x%20dealer%20b.jpg


Nothing will beat the originals though

Unfortunately, I'm not done I'm going to get a haynaldianum alba seedling from peach state and maybe a sanderianum seedling to. But first I have to wait for my charges to post and get screamed at by Maria and listen to her tell me "you spend so much attention and money on your plants". So tomorrow I'm going to take her to a restaurant of her choosing in manhattan to keep her off my butt about my addiction. oke: I hope she doesn't pick a place like Le Cirque or something along those lines. If she does i'm dragging her butt downtown where the foods cheaper. oke:


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm surprised we have a starscream fan because in the old cartoons he was always the b****. in fact, in college we knew this guy with a last name of skaar, and once in a while we called him skaarscream, and he took a great deal of offense!

just messing with ya, transformers was the **** back in the day.


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2006)

*this water thing can be a problem*

my rainwater tank was great in the beginning but -- my frogs took refudge in there during summer now it's full of tadpoles -oke: 
but on the other side of this pure water issue if you don't have too many phrags at the moment ( This will change because well because it just happens :wink: more will arrive )in my early phrag growing i used to just boil up my kettle a couple of times -let it cool and use this instead of buying water . even now in summer when our water gets lots of salts put in it I still boil water for my schlimii's to me they are the one plant that really objects to minerals . 
hope this helps billie


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2006)

Marco said:


> oke: I hope she doesn't pick a place like Le Cirque or something along those lines. If she does i'm dragging her butt downtown where the foods cheaper. oke:



Oooh, Le Cirque just re-opened. That would be funny if she chose it and you'd have WAY less money for those plants, Marco. 

I vote for Nobu.


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> Oooh, Le Cirque just re-opened. That would be funny if she chose it and you'd have WAY less money for those plants, Marco.
> 
> I vote for Nobu.



She made reservations to theis place called "the mermaid inn". The food wasn't bad. 



Jmoney said:


> I'm surprised we have a starscream fan because in the old cartoons he was always the b****. in fact, in college we knew this guy with a last name of skaar, and once in a while we called him skaarscream, and he took a great deal of offense!



That's exactly why the avatar is perfect. The SO thinks I'm mad anal about things. :rollhappy:. Starscreams actually one of my favorites next to the original 3 insecticons, predaking, shockwave and the dinobots. Didn't like the Autobots to much, they looked to normal and were a bunch of wusses except for the dinobots.


----------



## Marco (Jun 19, 2006)

*The final verdict*

-Landmark (glaucophyllum 'Sweet' x sanderianum)
-(philippinense x hirsutissimum)
-Rothschildianum ('Trinity' AM/RHS x 'Sabah') 
-Iantha Stage (sukhakulii x rothschildianum 'Tenny's' AM/AOS)

-Temptation (philippinense 'Calico' AM/AOS x kolopakingii 'Klehm's') - If Paul has any left

and one that sneaked its way into the basket last minute
-Vera Pellechia (Saint Swithin 'Conquest' x stonei 'Cheriton')

A 3 plant limit multiplied into 6  

Man that tax season bonus is gonna go by quick!


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

Good choices Marco - nicely done. 

Now, what's next? Just let us know when you are ready for the next installment. I've lots of ideas! :evil:


----------



## Marco (Jun 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> Good choices Marco - nicely done.
> 
> Now, what's next? Just let us know when you are ready for the next installment. I've lots of ideas! :evil:




You know Heather, It's all your fault! You found me when I was a spore still growing trying to figure out what I'm going to focus on. Then you lured me in telling me how nice people are, which in fact they are you guys are great, and showed me pictures! I remember one of the first things you said "Did you get to look at the gallery" And then it was all over from there! 

Thanks you're the best :rollhappy: :crazy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes well....we must pay it forward you know....

Brachys and Parvis are nice, I hear. Actually, I really like the unifloral species also like tonsum and purpuratum, hennisianum and such...

:evil:


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 19, 2006)

Heather--Leave this poor boy alone!!You are corrupting him terribly!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2006)

L I Jane said:


> Heather--Leave this poor boy alone!!You are corrupting him terribly!!!:rollhappy:



Who? Me??? 

Naw.....can't be....I don't think so....you have to be ripe for this sort of thing. Not *my* fault!


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Yes well....we must pay it forward you know....
> 
> Brachys and Parvis are nice, I hear. Actually, I really like the unifloral species also like tonsum and purpuratum, hennisianum and such...
> 
> :evil:



Whats a brachy and parvi?? Just kidding oke: 

The only parvi I own is Jane's division of her Armeni White. The only Brachy that sparks a little time "hmm" would be a niveum. The Parvi's maybe, some of them do look interesting enough , emersonii and armeniacum. 

But before I make any room for those the phrags are coming first!

Lindenii :drool: 

Glen Decker is coming to the local os meeting next month. I am so tempted but a plant is $70!


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

Sweet! Glen's coming? I love Glen...talk to him as much as you can (tell him I told you too  )

Pre-order a lindenii. You can handle it, Marco, I know it!


----------



## Bill in NYC (Aug 11, 2006)

My phrags have never bloomed and I am considering repotting them in diatomite. Woild it still be wise to keep them in dishes of water as I do now??


----------

